# Fertilizer for outdoor container growing...



## stonedwoodsman (Apr 25, 2013)

High Group,

Ok, here we go, time to 'Incur the Wrath of the Growing Gods' out there....  

I've been reading anything that I can find, on fertilizers, but specifically for outdoor, container growing.
I was given about 10 - 15 of the 5 pound size containers of Miracle Grow.
This was given to me, by a little old lady, who was a Master Gardener.
Her yard looks like the Botanical Gardens! Really.
What she could not grow, I don't know.

I want to grow my crop, the very best that I can, this year.

I have always used Miracle Grow for everything...tomatoes, other veggies, bushes, lawn, etc, and never had any problems with it, and thought the results were good.

Sooooo, what's Bad about using Miracle Grow? 

It is made by the Scotts Company (the lawn folks), and they make great lawn products, so I figure that they know what they're doing.
- (Well, 'cept for Fing up the Planet, which in my opinion, is TOO late to fix it anyway, and mankind will all be going the way of the Dinosaurs. I just hope that I have a big dube in my mouth when IT happens....ahh, but that's another story/thread!)    

So, let the floodgates of hate/anger/wrath fall upon me, by asking this question.
- For all of the Organic Folks out there, be nice, I'm just trying to learn here...

Let me put on my chain mail suit, and my armor....ok here we are!


'Jes an old dog trying to learn new tricks....roll over, fetch, now sit down, shut up and chew on your squeak toy.......'Good Boy'...... 

Thankx & 420 to All.

StonedWoodsman in CT :icon_smile:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 25, 2013)

Miracle just doesn't have the best combination of nutrients to grow cannabis.  When plants are vegging, you want a fertilizer with more N and K and less P.  When you are flowering, you want to cut the N way back as too much nitrogen can inhibit flowering.  You also want more P at this time.

Miracle Grow will probably work, but you are not getting the best out of your plants because you are not feeding them the best ratios of nutrients.  While I know that many compare growing cannabis to growing tomatoes, it is nothing the same in real practice.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 3, 2013)

Ive used MG  mix outside with great results..But mostly you want to try organics....look into *Drfting*...and *nouvelchef*...they have some nice teas you can make

HAve a great summer

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 4, 2013)

:ciao:   heres my buddy *Drfting *thread on teas
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61138

and here is a great section to read on
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=48

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 4, 2013)

I love finding good buys--good for you.  I like Espoma products.  I used drfting's tea and was very happy with them.


----------



## drfting07 (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for the nod 4U. 

Ive been using TLO teas and making my own variations using single ingredient fertilizers with GREAT results this season. I make them 1 gallon at a time and dilute to two gallons. Very active Microbial life and I get the slight burn like all of us look for. 

My main tea is the Veg Pure Power Tea. I skip the fish emulsion and add a little High P Guano (1 tsp) and extra All Purpose 4-4-4. The fish emulsion cuts down a lot of the microlife "foam" after brewing. i get a lot more action in my teas skipping it. Might just be the kind i use? its hydrolyzed and deodorized.  

Ide suggest looking into TLO by The Rev. Kaotik might still have the PDF.

His Super Soil is kick ARSE!


----------



## drfting07 (May 5, 2013)

Thanks THG! Heres the Veg Tea per gallon, dilute to 2 gallons:

1 tbl Molasses
1 tbl Kelp Meal
1 1/2 tbl Dr. Earth All-Purpose (4-4-4)
1 tbl Free Range Chicken Manure (5-3-2)
1 tsp Steamed Bone Meal 
1 tsp High P Bat Guano (0-5-0)
1 cup Earth Worm Castings or Good Compost

Brew for 36 hours

1 tsp Fish Emulsion 

Strain, Dilute and use


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 6, 2013)

Ther ya go ..*stonedwoodsman*


Now get us some pics of these Beauties man

:48:


----------

